# Types of intelligence -> Cognitive Functions



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

In tests, my highest score is always logical-mathematical and I also score high on intrapersonal, kinesthetic and naturalist, sometimes musical too, but that's merely because I have good rhythm (which is kinesthetic as well) and because I love music and listen to a lot of music. Verbal and interpersonal are my lowest scores but being completely honest, I don't think I suck at interpersonal; I do suck at verbal-linguistic, definitely. Existential is usually not in tests. Knowing this and reconsidering, I'd order them like this: 

Logical-Mathematic
Intrapersonal
Bodily-Kinesthetic or Naturalist or Visual-Spatial
Interpersonal
Verbal-Linguistic

I don't know where to place existential. I don't think I tackle the "deep questions about human existence". It feels pretentious coming out of my mouth. I think I am aware of the human nature, not sure it's the same as the "nature of human existence". I am not really aware of "the meaning of life". I have been called nihilistic by some but that sounds too fancy and educated for me. So that would make me not very good at existential but according to wikipedia, existential is comparable to spiritual intelligence and and I relate to some of the 12 principles stated here. Saying this, these are also things I am insecure about, e.g. I am insecure of being self-aware because at times I feel blank and I also am insecure I am holistic or see the full/big picture. Maybe it goes above interpersonal.

About naturalistic (and visual and kinesthetic), I don't know. I am aware of my surrondings. I am unsure if that means I am aware of nature. I like being in nature and I think I feel an special connection to it. Not in a hippy way, I like seeing things in movement and alive. It's difficult to discern between spatial, kinesthetic and naturalistic. It's a mixed bag. For example, I am sometimes good at visualizing results before they ocur, like in maths, a process of a system or reactions from people, but when someone describes me something, I cannot leave the factual level, e.g. my sister describing me a beautiful dress she saw somewhere; it's not because it's irrelevant to me, which it is, but because I simply cannot see it. I don't consider myself imaginative because I don't think I imagine vividly. But I'm not unimaginative. I can imagine how something would unfold. I am not prophetic but I know how things work. I can fantasize or similar, but it isn't something visual, I just have the idea of it, e.g. I like creating stories and characters in my head (I've been suggested to write them down, but no, well, maybe someday) but I just have the concept of it, no images or vivid detail. This prolly means I also suck at visual, but I am aware of my surroundings and even if I am not god of spartial reasoning, spatial gets along with kinesthetic. 

I test as ISTP (sometimes J>P, usually S>N but close). I don't know if that makes me Ti-Se, but I have considered it. It's one of the biggest contendants. (Talking about this made me think I am maybe in the right path).


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

@MNiS Thank you very much! Version 3.0 is heavily based on your corrections. I especially like your definitions much better. Concerning the cognitive functions, I now distinguished more if the intelligence is based on a Perception (P) or a Judgement (J) or both (P+J). Also, I put verbal intelligence in opposite to visual intelligence. Feel free to rip my head off, I just have this gut feeling about it. The same applies to logical intelligence and interpersonal intelligence. Feel free to rip my head off there as well. Oh, and I skipped 8. and 9.

*1. Verbal Intelligence (P+J)*
_the ability to use words_
N+F

*2. Visual Intelligence (P+J)*
_Spatial intelligence and proficiency with visualization_
S+T

*3. Kinesthetic Intelligence (P)*
_the ability to use your body in various situations_
Se: kinesthetic
Si: fine motor control

*4. Musical Intelligence (P)*
_the ability to play and understand music_
Se: dance
Si: play

*5. Logical Mathematical Intelligence (P+J)*
_the ability to apply logic to systems and numbers_
N+T

*6. Introspective Intelligence (J)*
_Ability to understand your inner thoughts_
Fi, Ti

*7. Interpersonal Intelligence (P+J)*
_Ability to understand other people, and relate well to them_
S+F


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

I am a musician, but my Si reliably comes up as my 8th function. My strongest functions are Ne, Ti, Ni, Se


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

@Wunderkind - Aren't you using Socionics definitions? I think your 3.0 guide has deviated enough that you seem to be using your own definitions rather than Socionics.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I score highest on Visual > Kinestic > Logic I don't know how well that confirms or denies theory by type.


----------



## Dragon Rider (Sep 8, 2014)

My scores usually come up like this if it's any help for data purposes:

Musical > Self > Nature > Language > Spatial > Social > Logic and Mathematics > Kinesthetics

INFP EII

These scores have been pretty consistent for the past two years.


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh my ... 1. Verbal, 2. Visual and 4. Musical are really tough ones. I thought it would help going one step back and use sensing, intuiting, thinking and feeling without introverted/extraverted directions. But summing up your posts, there is no pattern that would prove my hypotheses. What have we got for now?

There are three with strong visual intelligence - one Ne-Fi, one Se-Ti and me (Ti-Ne). And a Fi-Ne having visual intelligence being the weakest.

Concerning strong musical intelligence, there are two Fi-Ne and a Ne-Ti.

Concerning strong verbal intelligence, I've got two Fi-Ne and me (Ti-Ne).

1., 2. and 4. must be a cooperation of cognitive functions - this is all that I can be sure of.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

I took these about a year apart. I don't like the tests very much, but I wanted to see how my scores changed. 
I know that my visual intelligence (assuming that really is a thing) is higher than than what I got on those. 
Do with that what you will.


----------



## Dragon Rider (Sep 8, 2014)

Wunderkind said:


> Oh my ... 1. Verbal, 2. Visual and 4. Musical are really tough ones. I thought it would help going one step back and use sensing, intuiting, thinking and feeling without introverted/extraverted directions. But summing up your posts, there is no pattern that would prove my hypotheses. What have we got for now?
> 
> There are three with strong visual intelligence - one Ne-Fi, one Se-Ti and me (Ti-Ne). And a Fi-Ne having visual intelligence being the weakest.
> 
> ...


I have a theory for functions utilizing musical intelligence based on my own listening and observances of various artists if it'll help. So I've actually thought that most music artists are very much Fi or Ti hen it comes to writing lyrics. Most of the music that's portrayed usually has a feeling it wants someone else to understand or a message it wants to get across. Think Florence and the Machine for Fi and Chevelle for Ti.

When it comes to instruments, I've found that Se doms or auxiliaries are very proficient at making sounds to pleased the ears based on rhythm and pacing. Think of your favorite band's drummer. Most likely an Se of sorts. Instruments provide a very good outlet for all that physical energy a well.

As for Ne, I believe it just takes pleasure in exploring genres and unrelated sounds to make connections with its tunes. I would think an Ne dom artist would be all over the place with what genre of music they play in. I don't think their songs would sound very consistent. Imogen Heap (or From Frou) have that kind all over the kind of place music. Compare her past and new albums to see changes. Unfortunately, I can't really think of anymore Ne doms at the moment that'd be a better example. I know I have some but they've slipped my mind >. <
Just a thought


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Interesting concept. I always test thus: 

Strongest: Verbal-Linguistic
Tie: Musical/Visual Spatial

The rest fall away like so many leaves on an Autumn tree. 

I'm an ENTP. (Ne-Ti-Fe-Si).


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

xNTP

Kinesthetic --> Visual ........ --> Musical


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

interesting idea:

In some part I have different POV:1- each function subtype to more than one intelligence types, each intellegent paired with specific function can makes a person talented or productive in certain job/hobby etc... example:
if SE dom has strong verbal/interpersonal/logical intel that makes him good manager/leader/enterprenuer/marketing
if SE has strong verbal/logical/ that makes him good lawyer/broker/
if SE has strong visual/kinaesthetic intelligence that would make him good painter/crafter/racer/football player/performer

another examples
if NE has good verbal/logical intel that makes him good philosopher/professor/politician 
if NE has good verbal/interpersonal that makes him good in preacher/president/comedian/professor
if NE has good verbal/visual/intrapersonal that makes him good author/songwriter/
if NE has good visual/logical that would make him good mathematitian/theoretical physicist

my list isn't correct and need adjustment but you get the idea.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

@tsyspublic I like where you're going with that.

I'm an ENFP, but I have always been really good at math, and mathematical sciences (physics) my entire life. Which shouldn't make sense since Te is my tertiary function. I also noticed there are 2 ENFP physicists listed on CelebrityTypes.com. So it's not specific to just me.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> @tsyspublic I like where you're going with that.
> 
> I'm an ENFP, but I have always been really good at math, and mathematical sciences (physics) my entire life. Which shouldn't make sense since Te is my tertiary function. I also noticed there are 2 ENFP physicists listed on CelebrityTypes.com. So it's not specific to just me.


it is rare to find ENFP interested in math and physics, thats interesting! 
would you kindly fill multiple intelligence test and share results with us please:

Multiple Intelligences Test and Learning Styles Information


----------



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

INFP here. Existential, Introspective and Visual are on the same playing field, I reckon. Might just have a lot to do with Fi and Ne.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I never actually said that I LIKE math, I'm just really good at it. If I were to rate how much I like math on a scale of 1-10, I'd give it a 6. Here are my results, I took the basic free test. 

Musical 80%
Verbal/Linguistic 75%
Intrapersonal 75%
Bodily/Kinesthetic 50%
Visual/Spatial 40%
Interpersonal 40%
Naturalist 35%
Logical/Mathematical 35%

I will admit that I didn't bother reading the definitions of the intelligences, or ever take the test until now, or I wouldn't have said anything. Because as you can see I actually do NOT have a mathematical brain. 

Going by their definition of mathematical intelligence, this is how I am:

Can easily do math in their head - Aweful at this, I have to have a pen, paper, and calculator.
Good at strategy games - AWEFUL at strategy.
Have a mind "like a computer" - nope.
Really like math - meh.
Enjoy science experiments - NOPE
Organize things by category - Yes
Abstract thinker - YES
Looks for a rational explanations - usually
Wonder how things work - often

Even more interesting, I just took a cognitive functions test, and my Te is only average, with Ti being my lowest function.  All that aside though, I am not lying when I said I was extremely good at math in school. I could follow whatever the teacher said, do a few example problems to make sure I understood, and then sleep through the rest of class and ace the tests. I always scored in the 90-99th percentile of all standardized tests, and during college orientation I scored high enough that I was allowed to skip all required math classes for my intended major (music composition, which makes sense if you look at my results lol.) One interesting difference I've noticed is that even though I have a very high rate of getting the answer RIGHT, it seems to take me about twice as long to get to the answer compared to most people. Which was also a huge pain on standardized tests, because I never had enough TIME. So using SAT as an example, I only got 600-650/800. When I could have easily gotten a 710 if I just had more time. 

So I'm thinking Ne, Fi, or Ni must be responsible for why I am good at math. I say Ni because I usually score really high on that when I take cognitive function tests. Either that or I'm a lot stronger in Te then I give myself credit for.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

tangosthenes said:


> is it just me or does naturalist intelligence seem like fluff? what does it actually measure?


no you are not alone, all tests are fluff imo. even the mbti types is not flawless. why each person should have one introvert and one extrovert function as dom/aux that doesn't make sense to me, whats wrong with having both Ne-Te or Se-Fe or Ni-Fi or Fi-Si


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm seriously starting to think I have both Ne and Ni.

Edit: Never mind. From what I understand Ni contemplates an object, and then has a sudden insight that comes out of nowhere. I have sudden insights all the time, but they are always a result of contemplating an idea, or they are always related to something I'm thinking about. So I guess it's still Ne. 

Speaking of which Ne has been getting on my nerves lately. I'll contemplate an idea, think of supporting reasons to back it up, and then state my conclusion. IMMEDIATELY afterwards my brain goes into overdrive trying to come up with reasons why my conclusion is false. This is a perfect example, "I have Ni!" "Never mind no I don't!" I did the same thing last night. I told my friend I'm convinced my ex is an ISTJ, but then immediately thought of a bunch of different reasons why she couldn't be one, and immediately changed my mind.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I score highest in Naturalistic Intelligence, and I think I'm Fi dom. 

Coincidence? Probably.


----------

